# Bagged it!



## road_carver (Jul 11, 2002)

*Bagged an A6 (new purchase)*

Hi all,
Noob to the forums here and an Audi noob as well, but I am a happy guy! I just bagged a 2000 A6 Avant and I really like it, it is silver in color and has 46,000 miles on it. It is really good to get back into a VAG car (I have owned several VWs in the past), I do have a boatload of questions about the car though;
What do I need to watch for and check out on this car? 
There is a whirring sound, coming from the drivers side of the engine compartment, definitely rev related, what do you think it could be? 
The gear box is a bit clunky, coming to a stop and leaving from a stop, is this normal?
What is a good lowering kit for the car?
What is a good CAI to get, and what do I need to look out for in adding that mod (does it throw off any sensors etc?)
Are there any how-to sites for Audis?
I have never owned an AWD car before, what are the subtleties and quirks of it?
Is there a site that has a serial no. decoder?
Any recommendations on window tint places in Chicagoland area?
Thanx and I am looking forward to having some fun on the forums!











_Modified by road_carver at 11:39 PM 10/4/2006_


----------



## givebloodplayhockey (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Bagged it! (road_carver)*

Welcome!
Fist off, to answer a few questions... what drivetrain do you have? Is it a 2.7T or the 2.8 or the 4.2?
After that we'll do our best I'm sure!


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Bagged it! (givebloodplayhockey)*

Since he said he bought a 2000 Avant, he has a 2.8, there were no other engine options for the Avant.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Bagged it! (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

One thing on this site nowadays, dont say you "bagged" something unless its on an AirRide suspension set-up. Took me 3 times of reading this to understand why you said you bagged an A6 and then asked what a good lowering kit is. Other than that. Good luck with the car, as I am about to "acquire" an A6 and the "bag" it. I do not know much about the Audi tuning scene much past the 2.7T. 
http://www.audiworld.com will be much more helpful in answering any of your questions than here as this is still predominantly a VW website.


----------



## givebloodplayhockey (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Bagged it! (givebloodplayhockey)*

Oops. Didn't notice that he mantioned Avant. My bad.








A trange shirring noise... that sounds... odd. I did run into it on my 4.2 but can't for the life of me remember what they heck it was. If memory does serve me I think it was a stuck purge valve. Now your problem could be something minor like that ot it could be something major. Best to take ti to a mechanic and have it checked for sure. Questions though, does the pitch of the whirring change with the rpm's? If so it could be a generator bearing starting to go or something like that. Tough call.


----------



## givebloodplayhockey (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Bagged it! (road_carver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *road_carver* »_Hi all,
Noob to the forums her and an Audi noob as well, but I am a happy guy! I just bagged a 2000 A6 Avant and I really like it, it is silver in color and has 46,000 miles on it. It is really good to get back into a VAG car (I have owned several VWs in the past), I do have a boatload of questions about the car though;
What do I need to watch for and check out on this car? 
There is a whirring sound, coming from the drivers side of the engine compartment, definitely rev related, what do you think it could be? See previous post.
The gear box is a bit clunky, coming to a stop and leaving from a stop, is this normal? Tiptronic. Some do this others don't. Get it checked to be sure. Mine makes some odd sounds at times but it's not constant and the Audi shop where I go have no idea.
What is a good lowering kit for the car? Depends if you wan tto go coilovers or springs / shocks. I've always used H&R.
What is a good CAI to get, and what do I need to look out for in adding that mod (does it throw off any sensors etc?) Can throw off the MAF and produce CEL issues. AEM?
Are there any how-to sites for Audis?
I have never owned an AWD car before, what are the subtleties and quirks of it? 1 Quirk is that you accelerate out of a slide. 
Is there a site that has a serial no. decoder?
Any recommendations on window tint places in Chicagoland area?
Thanx and I am looking forward to having some fun on the forums!


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Bagged it! (givebloodplayhockey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *givebloodplayhockey* »_Any recommendations on window tint places in Chicagoland area?


Best posting that question in the local/regional forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## road_carver (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Bagged it! (givebloodplayhockey)*

Thanx for the replies guys!! You know what, I have since found out that the whirring noise, which does go up and down with the revs, is air-conditioner related, shut off the air and it stops....


----------



## road_carver (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Bagged it! (road_carver)*

so OK, do you guys not know the answers to my questions?


----------

